# First time going to a bar alone



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

And it turned out really well. I wasn't expecting much, but I really enjoyed myself. There were a pair of older women and a guy sitting not too far from them. They ordered some really interesting looking margarita (it was 32 ounces and looked like a rainbow) and I saw that as an opportunity to engage in conversation with them. I ended up laughing and joking with them, mostly about their enormous task ahead of them (their HUGE drinks).

Also, the woman that was serving me was working really hard to fill empty pitchers and glasses. I complimented her on her hard work and sympathized with her. She ended up sitting next to me during a break and we had a nice chat. It was all a very nice experience, especially for the first time going to a bar alone.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats! Sounds like you had a breakthrough experience.


----------



## balsamic (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, that sounds like an awesome first time.

I hope my first time will be as nice!


----------



## Endrance (Apr 25, 2013)

sounds great, u should hang out at bar more


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

droen said:


> Also, the woman that was serving me was working really hard to fill empty pitchers and glasses. I complimented her on her hard work and sympathized with her. She ended up sitting next to me during a break and we had a nice chat. It was all a very nice experience, especially for the first time going to a bar alone.


Nice job, keep it up soon you will be known to her as a regular that stops by. She might like that you stop by for a drink or two and say hi..Nice break from the day..


----------



## Ian85 (Apr 28, 2013)

Glad it went well for you.

I went out drinking one night in Amsterdam alone and met a guy who was waiting for his flight to leave the next morning. we ended up drinking and walking around amsterdam having a laugh. it was a really cool night..I've often thought about doing it again, but Now that im back home i know I'd be to uncomfortable and self-conscious.


----------



## Eigth Notch (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey, good stuff! 

It was very good of you to compliment the wait staff...I do the same thing, and it's helped me score points with them. We may not be entirely best friends, but there is always some friendly chatting which is pleasant.

Next time I decide to go out, I'll be having one for 'ya bud!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey congratulations! Sounds like that was quite a good experience. This gives me motivation to get out there myself.


----------

